# Help me to buy a right psu and cpu for my pc



## veera_champ (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey,everybody! 

I need help buying a UPS and PSU for my new pc. i already have a MRON 700W PSU Which is in Blacklist  and Microtek 600va ups which is not working properly So I'd be thrilled if some of you guys would give me your opinion on what brand & wattage PSU and CPUto buy for my configuration.

AMD FX 8150 8core 3.6 GHz
BIOSTAR TA990FXE 
CORSAIR 4GB DDR3 1600 (4X4)
MSI R6850 Cylcone  1GB DDR5
2TB WD INTERNAL HDD
I-BALL BULLET MID TOWER ATX CABINET
and a LG E2360 23'' LED Moniter

MY BUDGET IS 10K FOR BOTH PSU AND UPS
Thanks


----------



## veera_champ (Oct 11, 2012)

Mods may close this thread


----------

